# bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukünftig keinen Platz...



## dinoboy (2. August 2016)

*bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukünftig keinen Platz...*

Servus Kollegen,

ich stehe zukünftig vor dem folgenden "Problem":
Meine bessere Hälfe und ich bekommende Anfang 2016 Nachwuchs.  Das Büro wird dann in Zukunft in ein Kinderzimmer ungewandelt. 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: *Wohin mit dem PC?*

Schlafzimmer / Wohnzimmer sieht aktuell leider platztechnisch nicht gut aus.

Meine Gedanken gehen in Richtung Gaming Notebook, wobei ich bzgl. der Preis/Leistung und der fehlenden Aufrüstbarkeit nicht so begeisert bin.
Interessant wäre die Lösung von RAZER:
Razer Core: Erste Tests des externen Thunderbolt 3 Grafik-Docks - Notebookcheck.com News

Wobei dies in Verbindung mit einem RAZER-Laptop wohl unbezahlbar wird, und mit anderen "Thunderbolt 3 Laptops" scheint das ganze noch nicht sonderlich ausgereift zu sein!

Gibt es ähnliche Lösungen auf dem Markt? 
Hat vielleicht sonst jemand eine Anregung / Idee?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2016)

*AW: bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukÃ¼nftig keinen Platz...*

EIne Idee wär ja, die Komponenten so zu tauschen, dass sie in ein Barebone oder kleiner passen und das ganze dann hinter/unter den Fernseher klemmen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. August 2016)

*AW: bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukÃ¼nftig keinen Platz...*

Liste doch mal Deine Komponenten. Vllt können wir Dir hier was zurechtzimmern.
Gruß T.


----------



## dinoboy (5. August 2016)

*AW: bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukÃ¼nftig keinen Platz...*

Sorry für die späte Antwort!

Hier die Liste meiner aktuellen Komponenten:
CPU: i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-C14
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev.3.1
RAM: DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro P9 750W
Grafikkarte: 4GB STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC
Gehäuse: fractal design define r4 pcgh-edition


----------



## enux (18. August 2016)

*AW: bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukÃ¼nftig keinen Platz...*

Hallo dinoboy,

erstmal meinen Glückwunsch!
Aus eigener Erfahrung (aktuell zwei Kinder mit 4 und 6 Jahren) und ohne belehrend klingen zu wollen: Mach am besten erstmal gar nichts und entscheide, wenn es soweit ist. Als mein erstes Kind da war, haben sich die Prioritäten dezent verschoben und die Zockerei war erstmal auf ein Minimum reduziert. Der PC stand in der Ecke und wurde mehr entstaubt als dass damit gespielt wurde. Ausgaben in dem Bereich: 0,0. Als dann das zweite Kind da war, habe ich den ganzen Krempel verkauft, weil ich absolut keine Zeit mehr dafür hatte.

...und fünf Jahre später habe ich mir wieder einen PC zum spielen zugelegt, weil ich langsam wieder Zeit finde, Dinge zum reinen Zeitvertreib und allein zu tun (PC-Spiele). Das kann bei dir natürlich anders laufen, besonders, wenn deine Partnerin auch spielt. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, abwarten und Tee trinken 

Mein PC hat anfangs übrigens auch noch im Kinderzimmer gestanden. Das interessiert den Nachwuchs in den ersten Monaten nicht. Erst wenn das Kind anfängt zu krabbeln.


----------



## Wired (19. August 2016)

*AW: bestehender Gaming-PC, aber zukünftig keinen Platz...*

Auch schon mal an eine Alternative gedacht den Gaming Pc als Media Pc zu "missbrauchen"? Den Rechner dezent beim TV zu verstauen und den TV eben auch als PC Monitor zu nutzen. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse sind kei Prob.!


----------

